

Foxx - write lightweight backends in Javascript on top of ArangoDB - whereismypw
https://www.arangodb.org/2013/03/29/foxx-a-lightweight-javascript-application-framework-for-arangodb

======
bryanjos
This looks pretty cool. I will definitely be keeping an eye on how this
develops.

------
don71
It looks like a great tool.

